# Steve Jobs sick leave



## Satcomer (Jan 14, 2009)

Jobs to take leave of absence until June

Well it looks like Steve Jobs is going on sick leave. Apple Stock is tanking a hit because of the news. 

Here is his letter about the problem he is having.


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 14, 2009)

Shame that there were complications.  Hopefully things turn out for the best not just for Apple, but more importantly for his family.


----------



## SGilbert (Jan 14, 2009)

He won't be back.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 14, 2009)

SGilbert said:


> He won't be back.


I see that you've taken the time to write an entire four words upon learning that the man that we all respect so much and has lead the company that produces the computing platform of our choice is more ill than previously thought.  Bravo.

Whether he comes back or not should be irrelevant.  He is a human being with (obviously) severe health complications.  Your comment shows your inability to separate "Apple" from "Steve Jobs" and see him as a person.  Tell ya what -- next time you fall ill, we'll all just sit around making comments like, "She won't be back."

Anyone who takes this news lightly or makes snide comments about stock prices, Apple failing without him at the helm, or whether or not Steve will come back to the company loses many points in my book and, in my opinion, is a callous ass.

Those who turn this into an issue about stocks or Apple's future do not deserve to claim to have any feelings whatsoever, and obviously have never seen illness take over someone any closer than on television.

Asshole.


----------



## bubbajim (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm just shocked that the internal email reached outside so quickly. Got the email and about 2 minutes later it was plastered all over the internet.

Exactly how many spies are there @ Apple?

I have zero doubt that Steve will recover from this and be back in action this year. He's got the company in mind always and by the email you can understand that the decision he made was a very tough one, but also the best one for him and his family. Apple is just his extended family and we too are just as concerned for him.


----------



## SGilbert (Jan 14, 2009)

My dear CaCa,

Firstly. I am not a "she"!

Lastly, I never mentioned stock. Apple, showed any disregard for the man, his importance, his integrity, his family, nor said anything negative toward he or his family!

I totally respect him for his accomplishments, both within Apple, and with the creative, insightful world he lives in.  My heart goes out to him AND all those close to him, including his family.

I fear, terribly, that his time at Apple is coming to an end.  The loss is not only his, but ours and the world.

I just hope YOUR rant made you feel better by taking on an innocent victim.


----------



## MisterMe (Jan 14, 2009)

SGilbert said:


> ...  The loss is not only his, but ours and the world.
> 
> ....


Loss? Rather than explaining your previous post, you only made it worse.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 14, 2009)

SGilbert said:


> I just hope YOUR rant made you feel better by taking on an innocent victim.



The rant came up because you chose to take the time to post an insensitive, pointless response to someone's personal situation - four words that would have been better left unsaid... Jumping in with both feet (and the brain disengaged, apparently) leaves you out of the 'innocent victim' category, eh?


----------



## SGilbert (Jan 14, 2009)

All three of you are freekin' nuts.  Chill out and get a drink!


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 14, 2009)

No comment 
... jerk ...

Apology accepted...


----------



## fjdouse (Jan 14, 2009)

A lot of people here are going to have strong feelings about this, to be honest I've just realised I care a lot and I really like the guy.  He's going to be in my thoughts and prayers and I hope to see him back doing what he does best in the summer.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 14, 2009)

SGilbert said:


> Firstly. I am not a "she"


My mistake...  



> I just hope YOUR rant made you feel better by taking on an innocent victim.


It did, thanks!


----------



## fryke (Jan 15, 2009)

Hope he's getting the help he needs.
Hope he'll be back at Apple in a couple of weeks or months.


----------



## Tommo (Jan 15, 2009)

I agree, here is hoping Steve gets well soon.

But I for one hope for his sake he doesn't come back, he has done the hard work and deserves the chance to take it easy. Unfortunately in the long term, like his great nemesis Bill Gates did at Microsoft, he needs to live without Apple and much more importantly Apple needs to be able to survive without Steve. Can you imagine the pressure he must be under, when stock falls even a few points after a false health scare to get back to work.

So Steve get well soon, take it easy and most of all enjoy yourself.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 15, 2009)

This is a smart decision for two reasons.

a) It gets Steve home to "rest" and hopefully return to health

b) It allows Apple a trial run at being a business w/o Steve (granted he is still making major decisions) at the top. I sudden loss of Steve would no doubt hurt Apple by sudden decrease in stock value and huge questions over whether it could even move forward without Steve. By Steve stepping away now, yet still maintaining final authority, it makes such a drastic change in leadership less of an issue down the road should the even we all fear is the loss of Steve at Apple. (regardless of his alive status).


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 15, 2009)

We have to remember that the two, biggest products that Apple ever released (short of the iPhone), and arguably the two products that "saved" Apple were not designed by Steve:

1) The iMac
2) The iPod

Jonathan Ive designed both.

I think Apple's got a fine chance of moving forward without Steve, but damn, I wish the man all the best and all the health in the world.  We don't think much about illness until it strikes someone close, or someone important.  It just goes to show that no matter who you are, famous or infamous, rich or poor, we're all subject to health issues that can cut our time short and that no amount of money or success changes that.  It makes that gap between us "normal" people and those who have achieved worldwide success a little smaller.

It's tragic and sad, but it's not over yet... and here's to you, Steve.  You changed my life and the way I look at everything... with a freakin' computer.


----------



## fryke (Jan 15, 2009)

It's definitely not only about the design of the products. Steve had a great impact on _which_ designs came to market, which products never made it etc. The "general direction" stuff can be even more important imho.


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 15, 2009)

Yah, I sure hope he gets better. Stress on him probably puts stress on his family as well and I'm sure they'll love to have them back and maybe some vacation time once he starts improving. But I wonder if Steve be on edge the entire time because he can't always be at Apple to make decisions all the time.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 15, 2009)

i hope he gets better too. I just remeber when he came back to Apple it was Steve who had the idea to the little computer that changed Apple, the iMac. He got a lot of flack for insisting on using only USB on the iMac. Also for interesting was Jobs encouraging Jonathan Ive all these years separating the Mac from other computer designs. I just hope he gets some rest and gets back to health. Everyone should take a holiday every fews years or stress will get the best of you.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 15, 2009)

icemanjc said:


> But I wonder if Steve be on edge the entire time because he can't always be at Apple to make decisions all the time.


Steve said in his letter than even though he won't physically be present at Apple during this time that he would still be involved in "executive-level" decisions.  So his decision-making will still be present and active at Apple, just his physical presence won't.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 15, 2009)

Steve Jobs is inspirational. Apple are inspirational.

I wish Jobs well. I hope he is in a position to further inspire the company in the years ahead. I am sure this is what he would wish for.


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 15, 2009)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> Steve said in his letter than even though he won't physically be present at Apple during this time that he would still be involved in "executive-level" decisions.  So his decision-making will still be present and active at Apple, just his physical presence won't.



Yah, I saw that. But it says "executive-level" decisions, such as removing something like the Mac Mini, but what else does that include?


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 17, 2009)

Well Fake Steve (NewsWeek's Daniel Lyons) is banging on the media's poor reporting on Apple's handling of the situation in the article Rotten Reporting - The media's coverage of Apple bites. Here's why.. He evens covers his banning from CNBC because of the video here.


----------

